# Evolution of your guitar picks



## Dunloper (May 1, 2011)

So guys this topic is about a simple object we all use but I think is very important; that we may even take for granted from time to time. What pick do you use/have used in the past. Pretty much the one you started with all the way up to your current string slicer. Alright since I'm the OP I guess it's customary for me to go first.

First pick to most current pick:

Dunlop Tortex .60 (clear brownish greenish one)

Dunlop Jazz III 1.0

Dunlop Jazztone 

Cool Phat Cat 1.0

Dunlop Jazz III Max Grip 1.0

Alright now it's your turn. Lets see what you guys like to pinch.


----------



## Double A (May 1, 2011)

I haven't gone through many besides when I first started and used whatever I could get my hands on. After that...

Dunlop Nylons 1mm for years and years and years

Then last year I switched to Dunlop Jazz III Ultex

Now I use Dava Jazz Grip Nylons and Gels which I love. They cost a lot but are the perfect pick for me so I figure a little extra is very worth it.


----------



## stevo1 (May 1, 2011)

1st: a piece of cardboard 
then: big stubbies 1mm
^2mm
^3mm
^back to stubby 2mm
jazz III ultex
planet waves black ice picks 1.10mm
then dunlop sharps .86mm 
jazz III pitch black ones or whatever theyre called. 1.14mm
then back to a mix of the dunlop sharps and the planet waves


----------



## pearl_07 (May 1, 2011)

1.Fender 351 Celluloid Medium for ~2 years.

2.Dunlop Gator Grip 1.14 MM ~2 years.

3.Dunlop Red Jazz III ~3 years

4.Dunlop Tortex .88 MM till death


----------



## Dead Undead (May 2, 2011)

Clayton (POS) Wolf Pick

Fender Celluloid 351 Thins and mediums

Dunlop Tortex 1mm

Ice Pix Brass and Copper picks

and now I use any of a few different picks, depending on the tone I want and what I'm playing

*Dunlop Stainless Steel .51mm
Dunlop Big Stubby 3mm
Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.14mm
Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm*

And I plan to try these in the near future.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 2, 2011)

dunlop tortex .60
dunlop gator grip 1.0
dunlop jazz III 
Dava jazz grips (i do not see myself ever using anything else now)


----------



## Dunloper (May 2, 2011)

Hmm looks like I might need to check out these Dava Jazz grips.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 2, 2011)

This could take me a while to remember. Lets see....

Fender celluloids (any thickness)

Cool Grips

Cool Jazz Grips

Dunlop 1.00 tortex

1.14 tortex

1.14 gator grip

1.50 gators

black jazz III

tortex .88 (after catching an unearth pick)

back to 1.14 gators

And finally, ultex .60 and .73 sharps. Love them.


----------



## indrangelion (May 2, 2011)

Hmm let's see:

SX Picks (from one of those starter packages)

Dunlop Stubby Pick






Ibanez Rubber Grip Picks (Heavy)





Dunlop Tortex .60





ESP Leda (Deluhi) Picks .60





Dunlop Hetfield Black Fang .73


----------



## AySay (May 2, 2011)

to






Done.


----------



## evilsaint (May 2, 2011)

I've been using Ibanez Paul Gilbert signature picks for almost 10 years.

Ibanez guitars | Picks | Signature Models


----------



## maliciousteve (May 2, 2011)

1.





then I realised that my playing was sloppy and changed to

2.





I used them for years because of how precise they were but then I missed the attack of a bigger pick so I've gone through loads of different types.

Dunlop Ultex Sharps
Dunlop Tortex Sharps
Dunlop EJ Jazz III's

and I think I've settled on Dunlop XL Jazz III's.






For sheer aggressive rhythms I love the Ultex Sharps but the XL Jazz III's just seem to flow better for me. I'm sure I'll keep changing between the two though.


----------



## Torunk (May 2, 2011)

1. Fender Heavy
2. Clayton 1mm
3. Jazz III
4. Dunlop Ultex Sharp 2.0


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 2, 2011)

1.tortex orange
2.tortex purple
3.some big ass pizza slice picks
4.jimdunlop nylon black
5.jazz 3 black
6.jazz 3 max grip carbon fibre (the end)


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 2, 2011)

Fender medium, steve vai picks, jazz 3 black, tried ultex for awhile, v-picks, now redbear little jazzers with bevels. I love them and they last forever unlike my other picks that were worn after a day of good playing.

I might try some petrucci still though, I saw some teaser about them.


----------



## edsped (May 2, 2011)

really thin Dunlop nylons (like 0.5 or something)
0.88 green Tortex
Stubbies and Big Stubbies (all sizes)
purple Tortex Jazz III
regular Jazz III
Eric Johnson Jazz III
Ultex Sharp 1.14

Those are the ones I've used for pretty long periods of time. I've tried a bunch of different stuff over the years, and I've especially been trying out tons of different picks in the past few months. Here's a picture of all the crap I had laying on my desk a couple months ago.






I still have a little jewelry case full of extras and other different kinds, and I've gotten a few more since taking this.

BUT, recently I've been using Ultex Sharp 1.14 and Max Grip Jazz III.


----------



## Gryphon (May 2, 2011)

Dunlop Tortex 1 mm ~year or so
Jazz 3 ~5 years
Tortex .60 mm ~couple months
Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm ~couple months, presently using
Dunlop T3 1mm ~near future


----------



## eaeolian (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't even know where to start - Fender or D'Andrea tortoiseshell-colored mediums in the normal shape, I'm sure, followed by the D'Andrea picks that look like mando picks.

I tired the Dunlop triangles for a while, and finally settled on the Dunlop Delrins for a while, then moved to the Tortex when they were introduced. I used the greens (.88) for a long time, switched to the blues (1.0) in the early '90s, and used those until 2003 (I was even an endorser for a while) or so, when I switched to the Ultex. I was getting pretty disgusted with the rotten edges on the Dunlop picks, and so I tried the Claytons and was very impressed. I've been using the Clayton Ultem 1.2s for a while, but my next set of imprinted ones will be the Acetal 1.26s, since I wanted to try something a touch heavier. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 2, 2011)

From first to what i use now

Dunlop nylon .88 mm
Dunlop nylon 1.14 mm
Dunlop nylon 1 mm
Dunlop Tortex 1mm
Dunlop Tortex Wedge 1mm
Dunlop Jazz III Max Grip
Dunlop Jazz III Max Grip Carbon Fiber (and won't be leaving these picks ever, amazing)


----------



## AzzMan (May 2, 2011)

I used to use the blue Tortexs, I think those are the 1mm ones. Got one of the greens (.88mm) and I've been hooked on those ever since.


----------



## steve1 (May 2, 2011)

Years of just any pic i could find, thinking a pick is just a pick.

Now, Jazz III


----------



## MatthewK (May 2, 2011)

First: I used whatever generic picks I could find
Second: Tortex Jazz after someone suggested using good picks might be beneficial and that the Jazz style picks were good for the kind of music I wanted to play
Third: Nylon Jazz III
Now: Carbon Fiber Max Grip Jazz III


----------



## avenger (May 2, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> From first to what i use now
> 
> Dunlop nylon .88 mm
> Dunlop nylon 1.14 mm
> ...


Where did you find the Carbon Fiber Max Grips? I cant find them anywhere in Canada? Ordered from MF?


----------



## CooleyJr (May 2, 2011)

I went from the Dunlop tortex, to Fender medium, to Jazz III Stiffos, now I switch back and forth from that, to my giant prototype V-Pick from NAMM.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 2, 2011)

1. Dunlop Gator Grip 1.14
2. Dunlop Tortex .88mm
3. Dunlop Ultex .73mm

I doubt Ill be changing for a long time, Ultex is incredible.
Love the texture and the dense but thin quality to it rocks


----------



## djpharoah (May 2, 2011)

Dunlop Tortex 1.4mm
Dunlop Jazz III Black
Dunlop Jazz III Black XL
Dunlop Jazz III Ultex
Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.14mm


----------



## Taylor2 (May 2, 2011)

Went from : Whatever could qualify as a pick-like object

To :

Dunlop 1mm USA Nylons.


----------



## Hallic (May 2, 2011)

When i started playing at an acoustic(bronze strings) i got into dunlop 0,50 plectrums. Later when i started doing electric and less chords i went to dunlops 0,60mm.
After that i had to need to play faster stuff and was looking of a more pointy and more plectrum that would allow me to pick more aquarate. i'm currently enlightend by the jazz III shape. In particular: the jazz III pitch black tortexes. trying to decide to go for 1,00mm or 1,14mm plectrums


----------



## Greatoliver (May 2, 2011)

Hmmmm
Dunlop tortex .50 or something
Gator 1.5mm
Gator 1.14mm
Jazz IIIXL black
Jazz III Ultex

The ultex ones are amazing... Great size, great feel, and they last for a lot longer


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 2, 2011)

Whatever random picks I got from the guitar store when I was ten, for a couple of years. 

Then when I actually started playing electric at twelve (Sept. '08) I used one of the picks I'd bought from the guitar store as it was the only one I hadn't yet lost, Dunlop Gator Grip 1.14mm. Used that for a while until it literally was worn down to the point of having a circular tip, and all the grip-coating had worn off. Briefly used whatever coins I could find for a while.

Then when I was thirteen (Summer '09) I switched between Stagg bass picks (I still have the pack of 72 in a drawer) and a thinner gauge of Gator Grips, the .71 mm, until right before I turned fourteen (Jan. '10) when I finally gave in to many people's jabbering on about them and went for the Jazz III Xl picks. Been using them since.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 2, 2011)

1 Fender
2.88 Dunlop Tortex
3 .73 Ultex
4 2mm Dunlop Stubbys. This is what I currently use. Pretty good, but I want to try Jazz tortex 2mm or Jazz III 2mm. I love the thicker picks because I have a billion times more control, especially with that sharp point.


----------



## Curt (May 2, 2011)

1. Ibanez "grip wizard" sand grip medium picks
2.Dunlop Tortex .88
3.Dunlop tortex 1.14
4.Dunlop Jazz III
5.Dunlop Jazz III Tortex Pitchblack 1.14
6.Dunlop Jazz III Ultex


I used the Reg. Tortex 1.14 for ages...

going to order some of the max grip CF Jazz III's to see what all the buzz is about...


----------



## Subz (May 2, 2011)

1. Crapola no name picks 

2. Red Big stubby's 

3. Dunlop Jazz III

4. Dunlop Tortex sharp 1.14 mm


----------



## Andromalia (May 2, 2011)

1990: Tortex .88
2011: Tortex .88


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 3, 2011)

Pick shaped cutouts from plastic folders
Dunlop Nylon 0.30
Dunlop Tortex 2.00
Dunlop Big Stubby 2.00

And a bunch of borrowed picks of various brands and 5c coins in between. All ended up being lost during gradual usage. 

EDIT: 



indrangelion said:


> ESP Leda (Deluhi) Picks .60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I didn't realise how thin those picks were.


----------



## Universe74 (May 3, 2011)

1. cant remember...was 26 years ago
2. Dunlops
3. Dunlop Tortex
4. Jazz III
5. Star Picks Jazz III
6. Jazz III Ultex


----------



## Guamskyy (May 3, 2011)

Fender Medium
Fender Heavy
Dunlop Tortex .60
Fender Heavy
Dunlop Heavy
Dunlop Carbon Fiber Max Grips
Dunlop Jazz III Max Grips(best picks ever!)


----------



## ronjhoser (May 3, 2011)

1> random medium and heavy fender or music store imprints at first
2> blue, purple or green tortex
3> narrowed it down to purple tortex for about 5 years
4> went back to plain heavys when I was playing less and just scrounging in my old supplies for a pick
5> discovered blue tortex sharp a few years ago when I started to rekindle my love affair with the guitar
6> discovered ultex sharp 1.0 shortly after
Now I alternate between the tortex and ultex sharps, as the spirit moves me. Love the tortex sharp for aggressive rhythm work, but finding it pretty challenging to sweep with a tortex sharp, though.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 3, 2011)

Dunlop Tortex Standard
.
Dunlop Gator Grips
.
Dunlop Jazz III
.
Dunlop Jazz III Ultex
.
Dunlop Jazz III Max Grip

Fairly natural progression! I dont see me changing picks any time soon.


----------



## markbolwell54 (May 3, 2011)

I am getting a complex now about my size  haha.

Am I the only one who use thin picks? I use dunlop tortex 0.5mm and have done for years, I started using them because I found triplets easier. Perhaps its time to try going thicker?


----------



## Demeyes (May 3, 2011)

I've no idea what I used when I started, the first ones I used regularly were the orange tortex. I've been using the green tortex ones for a few years now. I've tried out a few jazz picks as well as a couple of other ones but I feel really comfortable with the green tortex.


----------



## Andromalia (May 3, 2011)

markbolwell54 said:


> Am I the only one who use thin picks? I use dunlop tortex 0.5mm and have done for years, I started using them because I found triplets easier. Perhaps its time to try going thicker?



.88s have been fine for me for ages, I do feel the need now to use bigger ones for downtuned stuff as I use quite big stings already even in standard tuning. It makes sense on a 7string forum that people use thicker picks than "regular" players.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 3, 2011)

It's really whatever I can find since I tend to lose picks like none other.

However, I've been using the Dunlop Heavy Gels for a long time. It's been serving me well.







I do however like the Jazz IIIXL's and plan on getting a batch of them.


----------



## indrangelion (May 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I didn't realise how thin those picks were.



Oh they are! But I guess that's the way I roll. Well that Leda pick was probably because of the fanboy in me  But I stuck with it for a solid 1 year because they were surprisingly comfortable.

I remember an old friend of mine gave me a pick that he caught from a Simple Plan concert, still in mint condition. He told me to treasure it forever, and I ended up putting it through a lot of intense downpicking simply because I don't take Simple Plan seriously. I am such a douche


----------



## celticelk (May 3, 2011)

Been using 1mm Dunlop Tortex for quite some time now - ten years? Longer? Hard to say. I've tried experimenting with thumbpicks lately, in an attempt to facilitate a smooth transition from fingerstyle-funk rhythm to flatpicking single-note lines, but I can't find anything that feels right.


----------



## groph (May 3, 2011)

- Dunlop Match Picks/whatever I could get my hands on
- Dunlop Gel picks? Those awful translucent green ones that wear down in about 30 seconds
- Dunlop .58mm (lol)
- Dunlop .96mm (not bad)
- Jazz III's for 2 or 3 years
- Back to Dunlop .96mm
- Now at Dunlop 2.0mm

Had some brief stints with Ultex picks but I don't like the feel of them. I love the extra bulk of a 2.0mm pick, I might try a 3.0 at some point.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 3, 2011)

I'm bound to miss some but here goes....:

Fender Celluloid .96 - the Mandolin shaped variety
Dunlop Tortex in various thicknesses (started at .73mm as I read Scott Ian used them, moved up to 1.5 at the end, tried out different shapes such as the fin, sharp, wedge....ended up using the standard shape with a little bit of filing)
Dunlop little Stubby
Dunlop Big Stubby 2mm
Dunlop Big Stubby 3mm
Dunlop Jazz III's 
Dunlop Techpick
Dugain - various types inc Ebony, Bone, Koa
Stainless steel pick made by a friend - just under 2mm thick and modeled after Jeff Watson's DR picks
Large break in playing........picked my nose  
V-pick Traditional medium
V-pick ULP small
Red Bear custom Jazz III style
Red Bear custom Big Jazzer
DUnlop Jazztone 208

I'd still like a smooth metal pick, might have to find some brass and make one myself!


----------



## synrgy (May 3, 2011)

For the first couple years, I didn't have any loyalties. Basically I just used whatever was laying around, and I feel like every pick I tried, I broke within an hour. Eventually, I got these:

1.





I found that they were thin enough to flex against the strings so they didn't break as often as other picks, but still, I kept breaking them. I tried the sharp/jazz style too, but it didn't make any difference.

So, the search continued, but I was lucky enough that my 2nd choice was also my final choice:

2.





I use different thicknesses depending on what mood I'm in, but the Nylon Standard are IT for me. I've *never* broken one, and presuming I can keep one (without losing it) long enough, it takes months for them to wear down to the point of being unusable.

I've tried others over the years, but after more than a decade using one thing, everything else feels wrong.


----------



## Ricky Roro (May 3, 2011)

I've tried various ones...
First I used the fender celluloids. Those turn into eraser shavings all over your guitar after half an hour of shredding.

Right now I use Peavey 1.4mm tortex picks. I can hardy find them anywhere but this one store. After some looking-upping I finally found them online too Peavey XH Black StarTex 351 Clam Refill 12 Picks


----------



## metalheadblues (May 3, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> It's really whatever I can find since I tend to lose picks like none other.
> 
> However, I've been using the Dunlop Heavy Gels for a long time. It's been serving me well.
> 
> ...



The Gels give such a different tone compared to most picks i've used..
I've mainly been using them but switched to 



It just works for me and the guitar shops around don't have a wide selection what so ever..


----------



## ThorSilhouette (May 3, 2011)

fender heavy
pretty much every variation of jazz 3
ultex sharp 1.14


----------



## avenger (May 4, 2011)

You wimps....
V-picks picks : Insanity


----------



## Sepultorture (May 4, 2011)

avenger said:


> Where did you find the Carbon Fiber Max Grips? I cant find them anywhere in Canada? Ordered from MF?



just go to Long and McQuade dude, order them up, that's all i did


----------



## CooleyJr (May 4, 2011)

avenger said:


> You wimps....
> V-picks picks : Insanity



 I want one of those REALLY bad.. but I can't justify spending $35 on one. Hardly seems worth it. I wouldn't mind giving one a try though.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 4, 2011)

For the past years I have been switching back and forth between the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks and then some sort of Jazz III: mostly the black regular Jazz III, as well as the Tortex JazzIII and the Ultex JazzIII.

This cycle kept repeating itself every 1-3 months. So, Id switch from the Gilbert pick ton one of the Jazz III's.

At the moment I use the Jazz III tortex picks (for the past 3 months or so), and I like these a lot. They last much longer than the Gilbert picks, which would usually be worn after 1-2 weeks, but the Tortex Jazz III lasts me about 3-4 weeks or even longer.


----------



## Leuchty (May 4, 2011)

Fender .60mm

Dunlop Nylon 1.0mm

Dunlop Tortex .88MM

In Tune Guitar Picks Custom GrippXJJ .88mm


----------



## Doomcreeper (May 5, 2011)

random medium gauge, then some stupid .33 or something match picks ahahaha, used the tortexs a lot the 1mm although I tried a lot of the others. I used the stubbys for a while then I stopped playing guitar for a bit. When I got back into I used the tortex 1mms for a while then started using jazz 3s, the tortex and now ultex which are the first picks that take a while for me to wear down. I wish I could find the carbon composite ones


----------



## Sikor (May 5, 2011)

I started with standard thin picks (typical form).

Than went to thicker picks (over 1mm) in the same form.

Later I have switched to thick, pointed picks: Stubby, Big Stubby and Jazz III.

But then I have tested V-Picks and I immediately felt in love with them 

Since than I use V-Picks exclusively: Snake pointed, Screamer, Diamond pointed, medium pointed and Psycho pointed.


----------



## jrg828 (May 5, 2011)

1. dunlop tortex 1.5
2. the big red jazz III's for like a month
3. then the small black ones
4. now the ultex ones, which are awsome


----------



## atimoc (May 5, 2011)

Anything that was available -> Fender heavy -> the blue Tortex ones -> Jazz III -> Jazz III max grip. Probably going to stick with these for a good while.


----------



## in-pursuit (May 5, 2011)

I used to use those nasty purple stubby things, when I first started out playing bass in a punk band. then once I started playing guitar I was using whatever I could find around the rehearsal room that was close to .74mm for years. now I use these, 2mm agate picks. 







I love the tone and the feel of these, everything else just feels flaccid now.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 5, 2011)

Step 1 - whatever I could find.
Step 2 - Going back and forth between 3mm Big Stubby and Jazz III
Step 3 - V-Picks small pointed / Dunlop Jazztone 208
Step 4 - V-Picks Snake Pointed / Medium Pointed and Dunlop Jazztone 208 at times.


----------



## FOAM (May 5, 2011)

AySay said:


> to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right there with ya!  

Very happy with them. I'm thinking of getting something with a little better grip though.


----------



## Alimination (May 6, 2011)

Man! I should switch it up a bit!

I've been using the same Tortex .88 for years! Aside from my generic Samash brand one from when I first started. Lol!

BUT once in a while I do use my John Petrucci pick, and Dave Mustaine pick that they gave me!

...to steal their powers and all...


----------



## EvolDerek (May 6, 2011)

avenger said:


> You wimps....
> V-picks picks : Insanity


 wow.... first time seeing that one. have you tried it? im thinking its justifiable to spend the cash just to try it due to how insane it is


----------



## Meatbucket (May 6, 2011)

Dunlop Tortex.
For all 7 or 8 years I've been playing. The thickness, however, varies. Currently 1.14s!


----------



## RichIKE (May 6, 2011)

In my almost 10 years of playing i have never settled on a favorite pick or a pick that I HAVE TO use, I normally use whatever is laying about/ I find in my pocket. Am I a freak?


----------



## avenger (May 6, 2011)

EvolDerek said:


> wow.... first time seeing that one. have you tried it? im thinking its justifiable to spend the cash just to try it due to how insane it is


 Havent tried it seems slightly rediculous. Would that even fit between the strings on a guitar? Plus its 35 for one pick!



RichIKE said:


> In my almost 10 years of playing i have never settled on a favorite pick or a pick that I HAVE TO use, I normally use whatever is laying about/ I find in my pocket. Am I a freak?


 Not a freak, just a whore


----------



## Dayn (May 6, 2011)

1. Generic picks.
2. Dunlop Big Stubbies, 2mm and 3mm.
3. Dunlop Stubbies, 3mm.
4. And now, Dunlop Max-Grip Jazz IIIs.

It took me a while to adjust to the Jazz IIIs, I was so used to the contour on the stubbies that a flat pick just felt weird.


----------

